# Is Everyone Going Crazy From The Covid Yet? #188



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We tried to stay away from COVID 19 stuff but it seems you can't. However we did try to make it fun with personal stories of going through the SIP order. Plus we did manage to throw in a little stuff that didn't have to do with the virus.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-04-16T22_22_11-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems our northern neighbors are looking at a meat shortage, too.

https://www.zerohedge.com/health/canadian-meat-industry-warns-immediate-and-drastic-impact-supply

My parents went to the commissary at Ft. Rucker, two days ago. There was no canned meat of any kind and no chicken.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Still the same here. If not for home school , you would not notice much different. Payton and I try to get out for a ride each day to break up the home school. The pool is ready but temps have dropped back down. It would have froze the pump and filter the other night had it not been running. Wife will be here to watch Payton latter so I can make a run to town. Other wise just another cool damp spring day.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We had meat shortages at the beginning of this but now the meat department is open and stocked and so is the prepacked stuff.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> We had meat shortages at the beginning of this but now the meat department is open and stocked and so is the prepacked stuff.


We still have shortages, here. We have many chicken houses and chicken plants in Alabama yet we have shortages while Southern California stocked? I smell a Commie conspiracy!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The funniest part of the show was when we were heckled, live-time. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It was hit in miss here on meats but lately it's been pretty well stocked. I have two freezers full of meat so I am not worried about meat. If that runs out we still have lots of illegals. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Some folks are getting rather inventive and creative. Like this dad from the UK.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...ski-lift-cancelled-holiday-amid-lockdown.html


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Some folks are getting rather inventive and creative. Like this dad from the UK.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...ski-lift-cancelled-holiday-amid-lockdown.html


Yeah I saw that one. That was great! I bet his kids will be telling their grandchildren about the time their great grandfather built this amazing ski slope during lockdown.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Seems our northern neighbors are looking at a meat shortage, too.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/health/canadian-meat-industry-warns-immediate-and-drastic-impact-supply
> 
> My parents went to the commissary at Ft. Rucker, two days ago. There was no canned meat of any kind and no chicken.


Aldi's was completely out of chicken yesterday. And toilet paper, lol.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Sasquatch, you wicked, wicked creature! Shame on you! Now _all_ the marine life is gonna DIE all because of you!!! You plastic bag advocate, you. You probably use those plastic straws, too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> @Sasquatch, you wicked, wicked creature! Shame on you! Now _all_ the marine life is gonna DIE all because of you!!! You plastic bag advocate, you. You probably use those plastic straws, too.


I do use them. When I'm out surfing I find sea turtles and cram the straws up their nose. It's hilarious!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I do use them. When I'm out surfing I find sea turtles and cram the straws up their nose. It's hilarious!


You're terrible.
Me, I save my straws and plastic bags and throw them in the nearby river when I have enough to fill a sack. Why pay the Chinese to throw our trash in an ocean?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We stay busy and she is still working. One of her former co workers died from Covid this morning. A fellow Officer called to see if we could help find next of kin. She was quite a bit older, but it still sucks. I think the key to all of this is stay busy with yard work, old projects, anything. We bought a metal detector and a pinpointer last week and wandered around the farm. All we found was a .270 boat tail bullet and a dime. Great way to spend time together.


----------

